# Sony Vaio Problem



## Ericbo (Oct 8, 2016)

So my computer recently went crazy and has the blue Screen of death, it says stopcode: fat_file_system and nfts_file_system. It keeps on resetting and I have no idea how to fix it. I have an L series I think and have Windows 10. I tried pressing f8 when it starts up but it doesn't work, I also spammed f2 for 7-10 seconds, and it doesn't work. I need serious help. Can't even get to Bios or safe mode I don't think, idk what I'm doing wrong to get there. I need a video or something.


----------



## Ericbo (Oct 8, 2016)

BUMP


----------



## Ericbo (Oct 8, 2016)

BUMP


----------



## Ericbo (Oct 8, 2016)

BUMP


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have a *Sony VAIO L Series All-In-One Touchscreen Desktop* which appears to originally come with Windows 7 64-bit.
What's the exact model number on yours?
https://esupport.sony.com/US/p/support-info.pl?info_id=264#desktop

How long has yours been running windows 10?
What exactly did you do it before this problem occurred?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ericbo (Oct 8, 2016)

Exact model number is svl241b14l 
It has been running since Windows 10 came out 
I have no idea, I was playing a game that I have been playing for 5 months and it suddenly shut off and started resetting


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Exact model number is svl241b14l
> It has been running since Windows 10 came out


THIS appears to be your *Sony VAIO L Series All-In-One* desktop.








According to its marketing specifications section, it originally came with Windows 8 64-bit.

It appears it came with this hardware:
Intel Core i7-3630QM 2.40 GHz quad core processor (which has Intel HD Graphics 4000 integrated graphics)
8 GB(4 GB X 2) DDR3-1600 RAM
NVIDIA GeForce GT 620M 2 GB dedicated graphics


> I was playing a game that I have been playing for 5 months and it suddenly shut off and started resetting


All-in-one's are known for having more hardware issues than regular desktops, so that may be part of the problem.
Gaming puts a high demand on and generates heat in a computer, so overheating may be part of the problem.

You might consider contacting Sony support and see if someone there can help you.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ericbo (Oct 8, 2016)

I contacted them and they told me I needed to pay like 90 dollars, so I was hoping to fix it myself.


----------

